# How to maximize your Dan.com profits



## MapleDots__ (Sep 27, 2021)

*Today I am going to teach newer members how to use the Dan.com (Undeveloped) marketplace to it's full PROFIT potential.*

I switched my public domains to dan.com because of their reasonable 9% commission which was far less than the 20% I was paying at Godaddy/Afternic.

So even though 9% is quite reasonable I still think there is room for domainers to maximize their profits and take this number down to 5% whenever possible.


*So here is a quick tutorial for those of you that would like to see some of my tricks and tweaks.
*


*1.* Set all your domains on BIN and Lease to own.

*2.* Then price your domains at the maximum price you wish to see for them.

*3.* Then make sure you have your profile turned on and add your Lander address and Email address to the profile.









*4.* By not having "Make an Offer" turned on they cannot start negotiations on Dan.com, they can only "Buy Now"

*5.* They will now have to contact you directly to negotiate price.

*6.* Offer the client a discount to purchase the domain (what you would sell for)

*7.* Inside your Dan control panel click "Add New Lead" - https://dan.com/users/sales_activity/leads

*8.* Send your client to Dan.com to complete the purchase.

*9.* Voilla you pay only 5% commission.


Now it does not matter how you price your domains it only matters that you do not start your negotiations on Dan. The 4% savings can add up fast and quite honestly at 5% commission I won't look at Paypal, Escrow or anything else because Dan handles the transaction from start to finish.



On Twitter and other places you can advertise your domain like this and link it right to your Dan profile.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430934410673672197



Everyone uses a different approach but on my re-designed MapleDots.ca page I now feature Dan and Twitter quite extensively as part of my sales routine.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 18, 2021)

Very good post. I just came across this. 

I recently started testing some domains with Dan.com to see how it goes. It was mostly to just move away from my main contact form. I feel like I’m getting lots of spammy emails and lots of inquiries that I don’t really want.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 18, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Very good post. I just came across this.
> 
> I recently started testing some domains with Dan.com to see how it goes. It was mostly to just move away from my main contact form. I feel like I’m getting lots of spammy emails and lots of inquiries that I don’t really want.




Did you get my $10 offer for dnc.ca?

I sent it from snowbunny244@hotmail.com  


Sorry, could not resist

Lots of tweaks in Dan and I have become quite an expert.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 18, 2021)

[h]Lesson #2[/h]


I have a public profile for MapleDots at Dan that links you to all my private domains.

I also have a private profile that does not link back to MapleDots nor does it link to any other domains. It simply states private seller. These are the domains I do not want people knowing I own. They simply say Domain Seller and it keeps all my information private.

Having talked to Dan they say a feature may come that allows you to separate that without creating two accounts. I did confirm with DAN that having two account was OK as long as you run the second account on the up and up. My second account uses a completely different name for contact so I can sell some domains anonymously.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 18, 2021)

It’s definitely a very friendly and easy to use platform. So I am listing names slowly on there. One thing that confused me is it asks if you want to disclose your sales. But then if you attempt to purchase a domain it asks the buyer the same question so does it disclose a sale only if buyer and seller agree? Not sure how that works….


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 18, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> But then if you attempt to purchase a domain it asks the buyer the same question so does it disclose a sale only if buyer and seller agree?



Well I guess it would be fair to ask both parties the question and only disclose if both agree.  But it would be nice if that was more of a default setting that savvy regular customers could change in their account preferences rather than it being specifically asked for each transaction.  I'm afraid that the average buyer, when presented with that option, would say no.  So I'm guessing most of that sales data will get buried.


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 18, 2021)

[notify]MapleDots[/notify] - Isn't your philosophy that you only ever negotiate after you know the true identity of the buyer?  Any sales platform is adding a giant layer of obscurity [so that the platform can get their commission without being circumvented].  So I'm surprised you're going that route.  Have you changed your stance or am I thinking of someone else?

I'm still avoiding sales platforms myself - mostly because I've not been a motivated seller, but also because I haven't found one that gives me everything I want.  As I get older though, that perspective will likely change as I become more concerned about dying with a giant portfolio that heirs won't know how to manage.

So I've been mulling the idea of launching my own platform with the future option of letting other sellers in - I have my own very specific thoughts on how it should be run, so I'm still keeping that close to the vest.  I'm not sure if it'll ever happen though, but we'll see.


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 18, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Very good post. I just came across this.
> 
> I recently started testing some domains with Dan.com to see how it goes. It was mostly to just move away from my main contact form. I feel like I’m getting lots of spammy emails and lots of inquiries that I don’t really want.



Normally we all get the lowballs.  Lately I've been getting really high opening offers - that you know aren't legit, like 5 and 6 figures for a domain that just doesn't quite justify it, and not for that particular buyer.   So I assume they're just effing with me - but for fun I've been starting an escrow transaction with their email address, but I'm not sure if that's encouraging or discouraging them... Of course none of them have paid up.

Anyone else been getting those?


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 18, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Normally we all get the lowballs.  Lately I've been getting really high opening offers - that you know aren't legit, like 5 and 6 figures for a domain that just doesn't quite justify it, and not for that particular buyer.   So I assume they're just effing with me - but for fun I've been starting an escrow transaction with their email address, but I'm not sure if that's encouraging or discouraging them... Of course none of them have paid up.
> 
> Anyone else been getting those?



Must be the snow bunny making its rounds. 

Kidding aside, I get them too [notify]rlm[/notify] 

I got them often when I had listed a few names on bodis and I had it set up to go through escrow. People would just submit false offers and send them to escrow. Then you end up with a bunch in your escrow account that eventually get cancelled.


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 18, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> People would just submit false offers and send them to escrow. Then you end up with a bunch in your escrow account that eventually get cancelled.



Yeah, exactly.  But Escrow.com fixed that issue, thankfully.  They no longer create the transaction until after the buyer at least confirms their email address and logs into Escrow.com.  It has been much better since then.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 18, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Isn't your philosophy that you only ever negotiate after you know the true identity of the buyer?  Any sales platform is adding a giant layer of obscurity [so that the platform can get their commission without being circumvented].  So I'm surprised you're going that route.  Have you changed your stance or am I thinking of someone else?




This is an experiment for me, I priced most of my $5000+ domains very high and because my user name at DAN is MapleDots.ca the potential client knows exactly where to come to negotiate. I also have my email address below my User Name on DAN.

When they contact me from my site I send them to MapleDots.ca/contact  and my first response is always the same...

*"All negotiations begin with filling out the Contact Form".
*

So I am still doing what I did but the traffic from DAN is insane, way higher than my landers ever had and they also blow godaddy traffic away.

My domains are now at godaddy, dan and my lander but ultimately the majority end up on my contact form.

I decided the 5% commission from DAN is low enough where I can use them for payment. It is super easy because I give them the transfer code and they handle everything for the 5%. I pay almost 3.5% on my card and I still have to take the risk of a chargeback so having dan do it for 5% is a no brainer.

I have a number of private domains where half are on a private dan account and half forward to my lander. I am experimenting where I get more inquiries and I can already tell you I get more from dan.

The trick is to price them sky high with only buy now active and no offers. They have to come to my lander to negotiate and that is where my form comes in. If not they can always pay 1.25 million for red.ca and I will not ask any questions.


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 18, 2021)

It all seems like a good strategy. One day I'll have to give dan a try.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 19, 2021)

[notify]MapleDots[/notify] what do you think of showing a graph of the traffic? Good or bad idea?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 19, 2021)

You can set that to only show if you have over a certain amount of monthly visits.
I had it set to show on all the domains over 1000 visits per month but turned it off because I thought it made the page too cluttered.

It is nice to add a comment though.... look at red.ca to see how a comment looks.

Scroll down to see the comment in the dark box


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks good. I noticed monthly visitor option is 100+. Can it be changed to 1000+? 

BTW also noticed DN.ca for sale. Does that come with website? LOL


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 19, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Looks good. I noticed monthly visitor option is 100+. Can it be changed to 1000+?
> 
> BTW also noticed DN.ca for sale. Does that come with website? LOL



Sorry, was a while back I set that, I added an extra zero in my post, yes it is 100.

I did not like that feature and decided against using it that is why I was a bit vague on it.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 19, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Well I guess it would be fair to ask both parties the question and only disclose if both agree.




*I rarely ever disclose a sale to the public but I disclosed the pkwy.ca sale for two reasons...*


*1.* It was my first DAN sale and I wanted to discuss that.

*2.* I received an email from DAN asking me not to disclose the sale.


I was eager to discuss my DAN experience with my colleges at dn.ca and so far I have been extremely satisfied with dan.com.

I also received an email from dan saying the client requested a non disclosure. That struck me as odd because dan is only the platform and the end user cannot request a non disclosure from them. If anything the end use would have to request that from me and I really see no reason to agree to that. 

The main reason I traditionally don't report is because I have some niche domains and I prefer not to have copycat domainers competing with me. Some newer guys will register variations of successful domainers portfolios. That is why I have a large amount of domains that are private and not published. They are definitely in a niche territory but I sure as heck am not going to divulge that until I am done with that niche.

Yup, you heard right.... I have more than just maple   


My Frst niche was LLcanada.com & LLcanada.ca

My Second niche was MapleWord.com & MapleWord.ca

My third nice was LLLL.ca - hundreds of them

My 4th & 5th niche....  well, you will have to find your own

Then there is my very public niche.... one word.ca's - for those you just need cold hard cash  :coolest:


----------



## rlm__ (Oct 19, 2021)

When I said that, that was meant from the platform's perspective.  The platform shouldn't disclose any transaction to namebio or dnjournal unless both agree.

However, I don't think that means the buyer or seller should or shouldn't disclose.  That's a completely different situation, where if a party insists on an NDA, then both have to agree to that prior to closing the deal.

So I do think that it's unfair for a platform to ask that question AFTER the transaction.

I had that situation recently where a nice 5-figure deal was completed, then I was asked by the broker _after_ the fact to not disclose it.  Only because I have had a good past relationship with that broker did I agree...  But that's the kinda **** where if its actually important, that has to be negotiated into the deal up front.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Oct 19, 2021)

Interesting feature where you can search domains based on views….. for LLL your red.ca  [notify]MapleDots[/notify] ranks up there.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 19, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Interesting feature where you can search domains based on views….. for LLL your red.ca  [notify]MapleDots[/notify] ranks up there.



Not as high as pink though


----------



## moosk (Oct 20, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> but the traffic from DAN is insane



That was going to be my question. How much of the 'network effect' would one gain to offset the commission. Sounds like it's worth trying.


----------

